# Pet Beds



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks to Geri on the other thread (I'm so excited) , I am on the verge of ordering the Cleopatra bed for the princess! I can't believe I only have ONE bed for her!! Egads........I must buy more. Does anyone have any ideas for the Princess Gucci? Or favorite stores to shop? I need ideas! I love the chaise...I think she would definately dig that, as she likes to keep her head elevated.

This is the only one I have so far, a purchase from Ebay, and it is a really soft, cozy donut bed:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Beds...*

Hey Kara,
precious little Gucci, definitely needs a Gucci-worthy second bed, LOL! Check this link from dog.com out: http://www.dog.com/search.asp?PageLen=12&PageNo=1&skw=div%5F05%2Cdesignerbeds&category=Dog%20Beds&subCategory=Designer%20Dog%20Beds
Good luck with your search, hope you find good deals, cause most of them also have Gucci-prices!
Maryam.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! Those are some nice beds....Heck, a few of them look more comfortable than *MINE! *ound:

I just ran across this page of beds/furniture too:

Pet furniture/beds The Ritzy Rover

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Since shopping is one of the things I do best, :biggrin1: Here's another link for the real prince and princesses out there.

http://www.ballarddesigns.com/jump.jsp?itemID=6274&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1%2C2%2C21%2C82%2C0&iProductID=6274

I'll add more.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, 
you guys seem to have too much money, LOL. Not that those products aren't nice :couch2: , but I think they're ridiculously expensive! I'll stick with my dog.com until someone finds a website with other 'real deals' on those crazy dog beds.
Maryam.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just a thought: why don't you guys look for nice, cute doll beds and other cute furniture that kids use for their dolls and see if you can create your own doggie-bed? Guess that'll be a cheaper way too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How about some of these!

http://www.hautedogboutique.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=62&Category_Code=RCT&Previous_Stack_Depth=6&Previous_Stack_1=52


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am a petedge kind of girl. I would rather buy 4 inexpesive items than one that is a fortune. I shop the same way for myself. They really do have some cute beds. I have been thinking about the one in the shape of the bone, but Brady doesn't really sleep in the beds he has. I just like them

www.petedge.com


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it all depends on what room the bed will be in, See...I would spend more $$ on something really nice for my living room, which she doesn't get to go in too often, but it would keep the room more "formal" looking.

I DO like bargains, don't get me wrong! lol, but those little chaise lounges are adorable!

I think I paid around $40 for the personalized bed she has now.

I think converting child furniture is a great idea, too! I'll keep my eyes out for ideas.

Love all the links so far...there is SO much out there! Yikeso!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a petedge kind of girl myself also especially since the outlet store is only 30 min from my house.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, Petedge has an outlet! I think Brady and I may need to take a roadtrip


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Heck, If I lived by a PetEdge outlet, I would SHOP there for everything, too! You are lucky! I bet you save a small fortune 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry girls petedge is an outlet so the prices are the same at the store. They do have some discounted stuff that is not in the catalog and how can you save money when you know the prices are so good you end up buying more than you need..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kara,
I know I make it sound good, but I do splurge sometimes too. Especially if it is for my little boy! Gucci is a princess and deserves to be spoiled!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I found the bed I wanted to get for Quincy......I wish I knew how to post a link...it is over 20,000.00.I think I would have to win the lottery to buy one!Then I'd probably get another hav or 2 or 3 instead!But as a woodworker,I do appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship of it.Though I think "one day,I'm gonna make my own version"....I'm not holding my breath......

Anyway it is a David Salmon pet pavilion......several of these are awesome..the Georgian,the Queen Charlotte,but the one I love is the Louisxv.
These are at pawprintzpetboutique.com under pet pavilions

It would go in my house<I decided!:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is the link for Julie:

http://www.pawprintzpetboutique.com/pet-pavilions.htm

Hope you don't mind. Those are some awesome beds


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! I love my girls more than anything, but I draw the line at $300 pet beds! My luck, I'd bring it home and one of them would vomit grass all over it and poof, there goes my $300! I'll stick with PetEdge! Heck, I shop at Kohl's and JC Penney for myself so I am a cheapskate I suppose (although I do spend way more on the girls than I do myself!  Dog.com had some very cute beds at some very decent prices. One can never have too many dog beds. My girls prefer the tile floor during the summer though.

Happy shopping!

Susan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my GOSH! 
Just for the record: when the price says 23,990 that means twentythreethousandninehundretandninety dollars?!?? Or is that: twentythree dollars ninetynine cents? LOL In Germany we use the '.' for thousand and the ',' for the cents.
Those beds ARE terrific though!
Maryam.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

When I registered Quincy with the AKC they gave me gift certificates to Dog.com.I almost bought that leather bed.......I love it!I like the chaise too...but that little leather sofa-type bed is super cute!My husband would have :fish: I just know it!I re-covered a sofa Sparky had with fake leather,and it only cost probably 10.00 in fabric.Quincy loves it.Vinnie has a therapedic bed(really like a mat)from Walmart with his bum leg,but Quincy uses it too,and then I bought a cheap-o one from PetEdge.It was awful coloring(would not go in my house)but it was clearanced for 6.50 or 6.99.It is a great size for Vinnie too!I just took some fabric I had that does go in my house,and wrapped it around.It is just safety pinned!No more ugly bed!When I get sick of it,I'll change it!If you watch the PetEdge website,they clearance out pet beds(seasonal)and you could get a good deal too! eace:  eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Wow! I love my girls more than anything, but I draw the line at $300 pet beds! My luck, I'd bring it home and one of them would vomit grass all over it and poof, there goes my $300! I'll stick with PetEdge! Heck, I shop at Kohl's and JC Penney for myself so I am a cheapskate I suppose (although I do spend way more on the girls than I do myself!  Dog.com had some very cute beds at some very decent prices. One can never have too many dog beds. My girls prefer the tile floor during the summer though.
> 
> Happy shopping!
> 
> Susan


Susan,

I LOVE the stuff at Penneys! I buy alot of clothes there for me and my family. The Bisou Bisou line is adorable and I always gets lots of compliments on those tops! They have great kid clothes too!  Now, only if they would start selling doggy stuff! ound:

I must go check out the millionaire pet beds!!!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Here is the link for Julie:
> 
> http://www.pawprintzpetboutique.com/pet-pavilions.htm
> 
> Hope you don't mind. Those are some awesome beds


WOW! Those are *WAY* overpriced! You could _MAKE_ something like that for a _fraction_ of the cost. Egads!!!

They are beautiful, though...If I ever hit the Mega Millions Lottery...I may splurge on something ridiculous like that, then again...I could probably hire a carpenter to make a knockoff for less that $2g's.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They are just cool though huh?My husband says.......you do woodworking.....you are in the wrong business!You should be making those!ound: Of course making doesn't mean "selling"...........


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That's crazy. There's probably not more than a couple of hundred bucks in lumber, nails, paint and fabric in those $20,000 beds. I don't know how long it would take to sew up the curtains and the pillows but can't be that much in labor costs. Good grief!!

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,it is a special kind of wood and handcarved.It doesn't even come with the fabric at 23,000.00........+

I would have no idea how much one would cost to make like this Louis xv....but I know I could do it...The georgian would be the easiest to do...and cost very little...even in solid oak.I just thought it would be fun to post some exquisite ones.......however impractical they are


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Heck,

I should go into the fancy-pet-bed making business!!! ound: Do people really BUY those? yikes! lol

I could buy Gucci THIS CASTLE BED for kids for $599! lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, you're right, hand carved makes a difference but I'm not sure it makes a $20,000 difference. <grin>

My husband always tells me that art cannot be priced by the hour. He does stained glass work, or used to... I do love to look at the beds though and wonder about the folks who buy them.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

What I've found is that the more I pay for it, the less likely Nico is to use it. But he's a boy, so what does he know about shopping? I'm sure Gucci will love whatever princess bed she gets. I think some of the formal beds that were linked would go great in a living room.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Petedge & Jeffers all the way! Jeffers has some really nice beds. I just got 2 more from Petedge and the dogs love them!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> What I've found is that the more I pay for it, the less likely Nico is to use it. But he's a boy, so what does he know about shopping? I'm sure Gucci will love whatever princess bed she gets. I think some of the formal beds that were linked would go great in a living room.


You are probably right! I know at night, she will not sleep anywhere but on OUR bed! ound: Of course, that's all she knows...But she will sleep in the donut bed if we are downstairs.

I really need atleast one more bed, because I always carry the black one from home to the office, and it would be nice to just leave a bed at the office.

She is a princess, though. I could NOT get her off the comfy bed at the posh hotel, it was actually quite comical! She didn't even follow me to the bathroom!!! :jaw:

I think the gold chaise would look awesome, I'm leaning towards that! If she doesn't like it...I could always get atleast 1/2 my money back on ebay.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the gold one too Kara.The red would be my favorite,but only if it really wasn't red,and was more burgundy/maroon colored.I think the price is pretty good too....The chaise at Dog.com I thought about too,but it doesn't seem padded very thick?Maybe a person could add foam and decorations?I was thinking that too.......A cute trim?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I think the gold chaise would look awesome, I'm leaning towards that! If she doesn't like it...I could always get atleast 1/2 my money back on ebay.
> 
> Kara


You maybe able to sell it to Melissa, she could use it in her studio. Goldie & Stogie would look great on that


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought several beds from varius places and the boy's dont use any them, we use one of them as a toy chest.. Then I'm at walgreens and they had some small beds for $9.99 so I figured oh why not, can you beleave they love them... You spend all kinds of money and they like the cheap ones, no argument there.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Make sure you don't buy ones with exposed foam like some have on the bottoms or it will get shredded.

Maybe I shouldn't post this but Pam makes some really good ones that can be tossed in the washer and the dogs really love.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Funny you say that, Gucci found a hole in my old couch in my sewing room and is pulling the foam out of it! I keep catching her doing it and telling her "NO" and she sulks away...

NOW...I'm sure you are all wondering WHY I don't just grab a thread and needle and sew it up, since it is RIGHT smack next to the sewing machine? ound:

Good question! LOL

She likes to bite ropes in half too! The toy rope toys always get demolished.

I should put some thought into making a bed. It couldn't be that hard.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

For me the perfect bed is one that I can wipe the bottom just in case we have any accidents. I would really like one of those beds with a removable bottom that is made of a really good durable material that can be wiped. I still haven't gotten Radar's bed washed because I'm afraid he'll go pee in it again. I'm pretty sure he won't but just in case I think I'll Add some nature's Miracle in the wash to make sure.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom,
Do you have pictures of the cool beds Pam makes?I'd love to see them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too, Me too!! I want to see them too!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I would love to see them also Tom, I love the washable ones.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I buy those little fleece beds, but they don't use them. They would prefer to sleep on the sofa. The cats use the little fleece ones. I even bought them in different colors and patterns to change with the seasons.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread up hoping Tom will see the posts...and to ask Kara if she ordered her chaise?If you did,let me know how you like it ok?I'm thinking


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam has an improved version in her head but hasn't made one yet. I have some pictures of the old ones somewhere in the thousands of other pictures on the main computer which is down again.

We moved her sewing stuff into another building here, with a new air conditioner, out of my woodworking shop so she's ready to go............as soon as she has time.

We have an industrial sewing machine left over from when we were professional sailboat racers and a source for some really nice fabric-of which she has quite a collection.

She makes some really good crate mats too. We have some that are years old and no telling how many times they have been through a wash cycle.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,Okay Tom.I know what it's like with computer problems! They can be so frustrating!When/If you get a chance and think of it--we'd love to see what Pam makes!

Sounds like you have been busy this summer.........eace:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom,

Count me in as another who wants to see the beds. :biggrin1:
Hope your computer is up and running soon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Professional sailboat racers? That sounds like the source of some very interesting stories.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, I havent' decided on a bed yet  WELL....I did buy a bed for me, hubby (and Gucci)...it was *TIME* to move to a _KING_ bed! woo hoo! That will be here tomorrow, so I guess Gucci DID get a new bed since she sleeps with us at night. lol

I got a bit distracted with the pet bed shopping and am NOW looking for stairs, since my new bed is pretty high w/ a pillowtop. There is no way Guccho can jump up..I would be shocked if she can! And I have makeshift stairs now (pillows), so I need stairs w/ less maintenance as I am always fixing them. lol

*sigh*

I'll let you all know when I get one though!

I would love to see pictures, too...when you get your computer up and running. Computer problems stink.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_*"Here is the link for Julie:
http://www.pawprintzpetboutique.com/pet-pavilions.htm

Hope you don't mind. Those are some awesome beds."*_

OMG! Do people really buy those beds????! Yikes! I'd have to remortgage our house to afford one of those! LOL

Kara, congrats on the new KING bed! :whoo: Loads of room now! There's even enough room for at least one more Hav. Good thinking, girl!! 

Julie, maybe you SHOULD try your hand at making a pet bed! It might take a couple of tries, but Quincy can be your guinea pig and test them out. Who knows? You could make enough money with that business to get yourself another Hav or two. Hehehe


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If I get back into my woodcrafting,I will certainly give it a whirl.I've had a very tough 6-7 years.....and now health issues with my daughter and I.Not fun........just getting the normal things done is hard enough.

I have thought that though Marj!eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Right now I need a cheap bed for Radar because the one we washed shrank so I need something to fill it and now the foam insert won't fit.....:frusty: 

Perhaps some foam balls or something. Something I can get rid of if Radar pees in it and will mold to the shape of the bed. I had a hell of a time getting the foam to fit into the bed fabirc and now it's all torn up so it won't fit anymore.

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So Kara, how was your first night on your new bed?? Did Gucci like it?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I even found orthopedic memory foam beds for dogs here.....

http://www.mammothoutlet.ca/memoryfoamdogbeds.htm

Pretty cool for the older dogs that have a hard time sleeping I guess

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This has to be the simplest bed bed. Sam won it in a show, I have copied it many times. It is simply 2 pieces of fleece, with some quilt batting in between. The edges are cut up about 3 - 4 inches and tied together. If you tack the batting down in a few places it stays together in the washer and dryer.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I like that bed, Debbie! Thanks for describing how it was made too. Maybe I'll dust of my sewing machine someday and make a few!! I like the "tassels" on the edge!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie my boys would LOVE that but as a toy not a bed all those fringes would be gone in one day... LOL


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Nice Bed you have there. Unfortunately Radar would tear that thing apart. It would make a nice couch pillow for Hav Movie night though.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Jane no sewing machine is required, the edges are just tied together. Thats funny Leeann, Sam has never tried to chew the tassels.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I love those beds/blankets!
They are fun and easy to make. All my girls have them in their crates.
I made them with each of my litters and sent them home with the new families. One of my guys Harley still has his in the crate when we puppy sit him!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We made those too!Blankets and pillows--but for people!Girl Scouts ya' know---I never would of thought about making them for a dog.That's a good idea!They are fun to do and there are alot of cute prints on fleece now days.The ties can be long or short.I don't think Quincy would bother them,but if he did,he would just get a correction.eace:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Since we're talking beds, does anyone else's Hav try to dig in the bed? Whether it's his dog bed or the crate pad, Nico always looks like he's trying to dig to China in there. A friend's Hav who is the same age does the exact same thing. I can't imagine why he's doing this, but it usually results in me removing the crate pad or the bed. He generally prefers lying on a bare floor or the bare crate bottom anyway.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar always digs in his bed. He tore some of the threads in his crate pad and he digs in our bed. It's ok on his crate pad but not on a $300 Duvet....:jaw: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, My Gucci girl digs  I think it is the CUTEST darn thing.

Actually, it is just intrinsic to them (according to my trainer, and from what I've read) That dogs will dig where they sleep to make a "warm, comfortable, spot". She does this in her dog beds and in my bed. The funniest thing she does is dig MY BED. she will try to dig right next to me and if I sit up, she will dig where I was laying and then when she's done she will look at me like "aren't you proud of me!" ahhh!!! I know that sounds insane, but then I just tell her she's a good girl and give her scratches and a drink of water and that is our routine! Silly, but oh well..

Derek, have you checked at local drugstores. I don't think you have Walgreens there, but they have $8-10 beds. 

I like the ones made w/ the tassles too! I have never tried one of those, but that would be fun and pretty easy, too. I made several Hav-size blankets that I keep around the house for her, she knows they are hers and will drag them to wherever she lays. 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

You know what we have a Shoppers Drug Mart (Our Version Of Walgreens I guess) and they might have those beds for cheap. Of course they are pretty expensive and I doubt they would have them for that amount. I can check though. I think I would rather have the beds that can be thrown out after six months to a year rather than a really nice one that might begin to smell eventually or might just fall apart.

Derek


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are a couple of sites for Princes & Princesses pet beds.

www.pawpalaceonline.com

www.pawnique.com


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting those links Janet--
Some of those are so cute!Wish I had more money!Guess I'd spend it on dog beds!ound:

They sure are fun to look at!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw this for sale on Ebay! I bet it would be pretty easy to make??

It reminds me of the sac-bed that Goldie is sleeping in on the other thread.

Kara


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a diva bed for the dogs (think black iron and pink feathers)...although the daughter stole it and put it in her room for a stuffed animal hang out....
I will dig up the pics~


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Just love that bed...not so crazy about the colour but it certainly keeps them hidden and warm...it kinda resembles a sea shell....Very Nice.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to see your iron bed Katie!Sounds cute!Hey---your daughter just has good taste,huh?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*Diva bed pictures*

Ok, here are a few pics of the bed.
One empty so you can see what it looks like.
One with Emmy and Daisy showing how it's supposed to be used.
And the last one showing how it's currently being used in my daughters room. Go figure!
And you will not believe what I paid for this bed.........


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Katie, that is a GORGEOUS bed!!!!! I would be stealing it back from my daughter! lol All sorts of possibilities with that bed, you could decorate the rod iron with seasonal faux flower vines, etc. Or other things, like even draping a sheer canopy! Wowee!

If you ever...ya know...get TIRED of it, and your daughter grows out of stuffed animal.......AHEM, you can send it to lil' ole me and Gucci!!  hint hint.

ound:

Absolutely, love it!

I think for now, I will try to make a sack-like bed and see how that goes. It would probably be a winter bed since I don't see Gucci getting in somehting like that in the blistering heat wave we are having. eeks.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I bought Winston a cat bed at Target...*

it has a removeable pillow that has that sheep-like materia [can't remember what it is] on one side and the micro-fiber on the other. It's nice and cocoons him.

Here's a pic...










It was $14.99.

He'll probably outgrow it, but those with dogs <10 lbs. it is perfect size. So if you're not finding a good dog bed, check the cat aisle!

Oh and he also loves a fleece blanket with tassles like deb showed only there's no filler. It's a big one so I just fold it up. It was a baby gift for my son! LOL.

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a good idea, Trish! They have some cute cat beds out there. Winston looks VERY comfy!!

I buy fleece by the yard at the fabric store and it doesn't fray on the ends. It is a great way to get smaller sized blankets for dogs! It is much cheaper than buying baby blankets and there are sooo many styles and colors. I usually buy 1.5 yds and have it cut in 1/2 it is the perfect size for Gucci......but gifts are even better 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love Katie's iron bed!The imagination just soared------adding sheers etc.like Kara suggested--cute!It looks cute full of animals too--stuffed or live ones!It must be good size,to have 2 havs on it!eace: 

Trish--Winston looks so cute in his bed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> This has to be the simplest bed bed. Sam won it in a show, I have copied it many times. It is simply 2 pieces of fleece, with some quilt batting in between. The edges are cut up about 3 - 4 inches and tied together. If you tack the batting down in a few places it stays together in the washer and dryer.


OMG, I just saw that pet bed in Lina's "Nat'l Geographic Mag for Kids"!! We were saying how easy it looks to make. No sewing!! Love that. GMTA my friend. 

Katie, your Emma and Daisy are a hoot in that bed! Talk about princesses! Woooooohooooooo


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love all these beds. My problem is whenever I buy one, the cats make it their territory. The dogs prefer to sleep on the sofa or a chair. Sometimes I will fold up a quilt for the dogs to sleep on. But as soon as they are off, the cats are on it. :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I was just about to head to the Fabric store for the monthy $1 Pattern sales and saw that Simplicity has a "No Sew" pet bed pattern, that some of you might be interested in! Looks very cute. Scroll down the page and look at Pattern # 3960

http://www.simplicity.com/index.cfm?page=thumbnail.cfm&cat=3&type=0&sec=32&StartRow=1

I think I am going to make a sack bed. Those look cute.

Most fabric stores do monthy promotions and sell Simplicity Patterns for $1. ALL the chain stores do this, so don't EVER pay full price for one! 

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We just bought a new Select Comfort Bed....our dogs sleep with us, so I guess they got a new bed too....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Kara for the patterns link.Looks like they have some cute stuff!I hadn't looked in awhile......guess I better get with it!

Judy-My mom just got a select comfort too,about a year ago or so---they love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We just bought a Sealy Pillow Top, not sure the specific brand, but it was very expensive! 

So...Gucci got a new bed, too!

What is funny, is she used to sleep right in my husband's face all night long, so we upgraded to a King size, thinking this would give us all more room and she wouldn't be right ON TOP of hubby...ehh.....guess again! She still sleeps on his face!! ound: 

She actually takes turns sleeping with both of us, but when she is with me, she lays right up against my chest or back...not my face. 

too funny!

I just bought ALOT of pet patterns! The cashier was like "Oh, so I see you have dogs" LOLound: Umm..."Yea, I have ONE, I just had to buy her 10 patterns!" hehe.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now, if you could just teach gucci to sew......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish we had 1.00 patterns here!:nono:
Our Hancock Fabrics closed up!I couldn't believe it!I loved that store!
We have a Hobby Lobby.I like that too---but get easily distracted


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Now, if you could just teach gucci to sew......


I'm tellin' ya! That would be great! lol

Julie,

do you have a Joanns? They run the $1 sales.

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We've had it for two nights..the Select Comfort...first night was awful (could be the two glasses of wine I had after ladies golf), but last night was good. DH isn't liking it so far..of course, I'm the one who decided to go with it, not him!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe we can start a Hav Forum Pet Beds business? They look easy enough to make. My sewing machine is collecting dust since I gave up quilting for Havs. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Judy, I am sleeping really MUCH better...however, I am much more *stiff* in the mornings  My husband says it takes a month or two to get used to a new mattress! I hope he's right, because, like you...*I* am the one that begged and nagged for it!

Michele, that sounds like fun!!  I just bought some faux brown mink fur and fleece leopard to make a "sack-like" bed. I hope she likes it, because the faux mink was not cheap, even with the 40% off coupon.

I've never made the stuffed beds, but I they are on my list to try! Now, if only I could find some Havanese fabric! lol, Maybe we can have some made?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We don't have JoAnns-but around mom's they do in her area.......I've been to one.A bigger town-ya know?Thanks for the tip though--I love love love patterns!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Have your mom go in and get them for you 

I just look online and write down the pattern #'s and then go grab them out of the files. I can't sit there and look at books all day long. No way! 

Occasionally, the big 4 pattern companies will have online sales, but they aren't as good...like $4-6 a pattern. Ebay isn't much better. 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's exactly what I was thinking........:whoo::becky:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a really nice comfy bed in the living room for Kubrick and what is his favorite place to sleep? The toy box! :doh:

He will throw all of his toys out of the toy box and then take a nap or chew on his rawhide inside of it. Wish I had known of this sooner so I wouldn't have had to buy the bed in the first place!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love those pictures of Kubrick in the toy box. That's adorable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yall' have to check out these pet beds! LOL

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/furnituresbedsviewall.html

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, you are crazy about the pinkpaw stuff!! I love love love the tiffany pillow! That is one of my favorite stores!! Too bad we have 3x the amount of beds, than we have dogs!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love those beds!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

I could EASILY drop $500 in that store, surely even more! lol BUT..I am going to see if I can find those things I want cheaper somewhere else.

I really like that square pink mink bed, and the "Chewnel #5" LOL.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that I could do the same, but I dont have $500 to drop on puppy stuff so I am going to try to stay out of that website!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nor do I!

My husband would call an attorney if he saw that on my credit cards!! ound: 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, that stuff is CRAZY !!!!! :jaw: 

Wonder how much it costs to ship something that big??! Yikes!! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I quit buying dog beds, because the dogs don't use them, and the cats do. Then it turns into a battle, the dogs win, and they still don't use the dog beds. They would rather pull the afghan off the couch and sleep on it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kubrick is soooo cute, Lina. What a little character. So much personality.

Kara, I didn't know about the Pink Paw, and sense I'm gonna be in deep trouble. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Kubrick is soooo cute, Lina. What a little character. So much personality.
> 
> Kara, I didn't know about the Pink Paw, and sense I'm gonna be in deep trouble. :biggrin1:


LOL!!!!!

Me either! I just stumbled upon it today! ound: If my husband knows what's good for him, he'll block that website from me! hehe.

I have a feeling I won't be able to find the coat or overalls I want anywhere else  And don't even get me started on the beds, or the ID tags......or the matching hoodies, or anything else there!

Did you see the SHOES? Precious!

LOL

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Those beds are amazing, someone quick hide my credit cards!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina those pictures are adorable. I have a bed that my boys dont use so I use that as their toy box, maybe I should have bought the toy box and they could use that as a bed..LOL


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I love the boat, airplane, cars but the prices, I need to lean to sew.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We use a bed as a toybox, too! She quickly grew out of it. I bought it at Petsmart, the "new arrival" bed. It was a crappy bed anyways, she always tilted over in it 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahha.. Beamers toy box is also a bed! It's his first bed we bought him and he hated it.. so... now its his toy box... pretty funny..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My daughter gets the Nat'l Geo. Mag for kids and the instructions for making a 'no sew' fleece bed/pillow was in there so I decided to try it out this weekend. Easy peasy!! Cost about $6 for the fleece (and I have some left over) and I had some cotton batting that I stuffed into a vinyl pillow case so that I can just take it out and wash the fleece if I have to. Took all of 20-30 minutes I think.

Here's what it looks like, with models of course...... lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, that is just too cute. Any way we can get a copy of that? would it be online?? And my dear - where did you get those exquisite models!! Real hotties!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj!

How darn cute . I love those "no sew" fleece blankets and beds, they are great for kids and even fun for us grown ups. You can't beat that price, either  Super cute.

I had some leopard fleece leftover from the sack bed lining, so I made another doggie blanket and a "bone" shaped pillow, turned out pretty cute. I'll have to take pictures. The bone pillow was SO easy, but I didn't bother with a zipper. I'll just wash the darn thing and hope it doesn't fall apart. lol ound: 

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Marj, that is just too cute. Any way we can get a copy of that? would it be online?? And my dear - where did you get those exquisite models!! Real hotties!!!


Yes! Please share how you made the bed/pillow.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is too cute, can you share the pattern and instruction. Ricky and Sammy seem to be happy with it. I also need a pattern for one of the Sacks, my DD's little pound puppy freezes. She keeps her house much warmer than we do and I need something for Matilda whan she visits. The sack may be just sawn on the sides, surely I can do that.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

The new bed seems to be a big hit!

Really cute!

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I used the pattern "Simplicity 3906" for the sack bed

http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=3906

It was pretty simple, but I used a difficult fabric to work with, faux mink, and I"m not used to sewing that but it was a learning experience.

I've seen the pattern for the no sew bed, but hopefully it is available online somewhere. Actually, I just found Simplicity 3960 is "no sew"

http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=3960

I always wait until Joanne's or Hancocks has their monthy pattern sales for $1...no sense in paying full price for a pattern. But heck, a free one would be even better.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am taking a guess at this...if you use fleece, I don't think it shredds, so you don't need to sew seams. You cut out 2 of the same shapes larger than the finished size, then fringe the ends. Stuff it and then tie the ends together. 

OK, how'd I do????


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Love the bed Marj, might have to make three for my boys, really love the soccer print


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, That is exactly what I was thinking too, if someone can confirm that, I may try to make one myself. Although I gotta figure out where to buy material since I have never sewed!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, you might need to send Tom a PM. I don't think he's checking the board as much anymore.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, do you have a Joanne's near you? They would sell the fabric. And we can make one for every holiday, birthdays, to match our changing decor........


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No we dont have one of those, but I think I can get fabric in Michaels . I will have to get over there though - that is the hardest part!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! I guess it really is a success seeing how many of you want the pattern. lol

Michele, you're right about fleece not needing to be sewn. It's great and so easy to use. Here are the simple instructions:

*You'll need:
Fleece fabric in two colors (if you wish), amount depends on size of your dog. (I'm going to make a larger one soon).
Polyester pillow stuffing

Determine the dimensions your pillow needs to be to fit your dog, then add 8 inches to the length and width. Measure the two colors of fleece to this size and align both pieces. To creat the fringe, cut strips four inches long by one inch wide along all four sides of both pcs. of fleece. Cut out the squares of fabric at the corners. Tightly knot the top strips to the bottom strips on 3 sides, leaving one side open for stuffing. Stuff, then tie the last side up.*

My mom, one of my sons and I were at the table each knotting one side and it took 3 mins.! lol The longest part was finding my filling somewhere in the house and a vinyl pillowcase I knew I had! The vinyl pillowcase makes the cushion slightly 'noisy', like crinkling, but the dogs love it and I don't care. I noticed that there are gaps in between the knots you tie on each side and if you don't cover the stuffing in some way, I would think the dog would have a field day pulling it out of the gaps! I know Sammy would since he's our resident beaver. lol

If you have kids under 16 or so and dont' have the Nat'l. Geog. mag for kids, you should get it! It's fascinating! I love looking at it and am learning things I had no clue about. It talks about really fun and exciting things and has "Did you know?" stuff which is always neat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

reece said:


> Love the bed Marj, might have to make three for my boys, really love the soccer print


I have a scrap of it left over, enough for a nice warm scarf to wear to soccer games when it's cold. My son, Alex, 17, just looked at me like I was nuts to even consider wearing such a thing! I told him if it were green, the color of his team jerseys, I'd be wearing it for sure! lol

WalMart had the fleece on sale at $5.64 cdn./metre (which is 3" longer than a yard) so it was a great deal!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks all, I going today to the fabric store to see what I can find.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks marj, I may go today too and see what I can find - i would love to make them pillows for my bed.


----------

